# Golf Clubs: Has anyone ever gold with an unknown?



## ditchweed (Mar 29, 2006)

I met this guy at the golf course, me, I often just golfed with my golf-buddies. I took the day just to practice a bit on the side, just to improve my shot. And met up with this other guy at the club house, who I didn't even know. He was just looking for someone to golf with. So i was like, "what the heck," and joined him for 9 holes. I was very suprise that I enjoyed that round a golf. He gave me a few pointers that even improved my game. So how many other people just need a golf-buddy? Some one to get different pointers so forth...


----------



## deadphoenix (Mar 29, 2006)

I have golfed with people I don't know many times...it is a great way to meet new people and get their advice on how to improve a game.

One time I was trying to teach a friend the proper way to swing a club, but he just was NOT getting it at all. A guy we didn't know came over and helped him get it within twenty minutes.

Golf is a social sport...treat it like one .


----------



## ditchweed (Mar 29, 2006)

*Golfing*

It's great to golf with someone you don't known. On picking up new tips, or even a new friend. Someone else to talk golf to. I never turn down a game with someone else.


----------



## TaylorMadeGolf (Apr 13, 2006)

It's really fun golfing with people you have never meet, because you get different outlooks, opions, and tips on golf and life all together. And it is usually a lot of fun, unless you get some stuck up person. 


Will


----------



## Darren (Mar 25, 2006)

I was playing a round of golf in spain a few years back and they had to many bookings so they made everybody play fourball.

I was there with my dad and we got teamed up with a finish father and son,

they were a great laugh and we got along great.


----------

